# Neue Gehäuse/Lüfter-Kits bei Caseking zum Vorzugspreis [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Mai 2009)

*Neue Gehäuse/Lüfter-Kits bei Caseking zum Vorzugspreis [ANZEIGE]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neue Gehäuse/Lüfter-Kits bei Caseking zum Vorzugspreis [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neue Gehäuse/Lüfter-Kits bei Caseking zum Vorzugspreis [ANZEIGE]


----------



## nyso (29. Mai 2009)

*Neue Gehäuse/Lüfter-Kits bei Caseking zum Vorzugspreis [ANZEIGE]*

Sieht interessant aus, aber ich stell mir das lieber selber zusammen


----------



## Akkuschrauber (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue Gehäuse/Lüfter-Kits bei Caseking zum Vorzugspreis [ANZEIGE]*

Nen Case ohne Window zusammen mit beleuchteten Lüftern. Sehr sinnvoll...

Naja, vielleicht findet dann die Festplatte ihre Daten schneller....


----------



## »EraZeR« (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue Gehäuse/Lüfter-Kits bei Caseking zum Vorzugspreis [ANZEIGE]*



Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Nen Case ohne Window zusammen mit beleuchteten Lüftern. Sehr sinnvoll...
> 
> Naja, vielleicht findet dann die Festplatte ihre Daten schneller....



Bei Mesh Gittern leuchtet das durch


----------

